# Greyhound Extranet



## Train2104 (May 27, 2015)

Is this site still being maintained? There's no timetable updates posted past March, the NEC extra run sheets were last updated in March...

If they're not posting timetables anywhere but in their booking system, that's disappointing.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 27, 2015)

It is being updated. The next update is for the Summer Timetable (usually effective by late June), which should be posted sometime in June. The booking system, Trips, is updated a few weeks before the next System Timetable is released. This is why one should not book Greyhound tickets too early, for fear of schedule change.

Trips is already updated for the Summer Timetable but I don't think BOSS will be updated until later. Trips is Greyhound's booking computer and BOSS is Greyhound's bus dispatching computer.

Edit: In fact, I think Greyhound is updating the timetable right at this moment.


----------



## Train2104 (May 28, 2015)

Did someone in the company see this?!?!? Because not only are the timetables being updated, so are the NEC run sheets.

Would've been nice to see what those looked like when the Amtrak corridor was closed...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 28, 2015)

Greyhound doesn't have a "NEC" like Amtrak does. They treat the NEC routes like they do any other routes, except they have a pool agreement with Peter Pan and no tags are required on baggage.

I don't understand. Is there a problem that I can help you with?


----------



## rickycourtney (May 29, 2015)

Considering there's a timetable marked "Effective June 01, 2015", yeah, I'd say it's still being maintained and updated.


----------



## Train2104 (May 29, 2015)

rickycourtney said:


> Considering there's a timetable marked "Effective June 01, 2015", yeah, I'd say it's still being maintained and updated.


When I asked the question the latest timetable posted was March 28, 2015. Seems like I should've held on for one more day.


----------



## railiner (May 30, 2015)

rickycourtney said:


> Considering there's a timetable marked "Effective June 01, 2015", yeah, I'd say it's still being maintained and updated.


Okay, but that is only for one line, from Chicago to Davenport, that I could find....they are basically still showing the main January timetable, with various tweaks, and for some reason still a link to the August 2014 timetables....it's about time that they post the general summer 2015 TT, don't you think?


----------



## metrolinecoach111 (May 30, 2015)

railiner said:


> rickycourtney said:
> 
> 
> > Considering there's a timetable marked "Effective June 01, 2015", yeah, I'd say it's still being maintained and updated.
> ...


They generally won't release it until 2 weeks or less before the new bid takes into effect. They went to two general bids plus the summer with the latest contract.


----------



## metrolinecoach111 (May 30, 2015)

Train2104 said:


> Did someone in the company see this?!?!? Because not only are the timetables being updated, so are the NEC run sheets.
> 
> Would've been nice to see what those looked like when the Amtrak corridor was closed...


The extra run sheets you see are only the extra sections operated by Peter Pan within the Pool. Almost 95% of the extras you'll see there are for HFD-SPR-BOS. It's very rare that you'll see PP extras from Secaucus in the PHL or DC pool report.

The extra GLI's aren't published, but those go several pages at times.


----------



## metrolinecoach111 (May 30, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Greyhound doesn't have a "NEC" like Amtrak does. They treat the NEC routes like they do any other routes, except they have a pool agreement with Peter Pan and no tags are required on baggage.
> 
> I don't understand. Is there a problem that I can help you with?


The OP is referring to the last section of Extranet reporting PPB's extra sections over the Northeast Pool.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, those are only Peter Pan extra sections, not Greyhound extra sections. Don't understand the "Questionable" part.

My sources say the first Greyhound bid starts next week and the second bid starts in 4 weeks (?). So I guess the Summer Timetable is about finished but won't be released for 2 or 3 more weeks. Run Committee met this week, not sure what that is. Drivers might need to take a WCL test, but some say they don't know how to do it because they were only shown one time during training.

Glad to see GLI finally getting back into Davenport after a 2-year hiatus. GLI had discontinued the Chicago-Omaha route in December 2012 and replaced it with codeshare BTW service (aka "fake Greyhound buses"). GLI got no major equipment deliveries this year, though.


----------



## metrolinecoach111 (May 30, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Yeah, those are only Peter Pan extra sections, not Greyhound extra sections. Don't understand the "Questionable" part.
> 
> My sources say the first Greyhound bid starts next week and the second bid starts in 4 weeks (?). So I guess the Summer Timetable is about finished but won't be released for 2 or 3 more weeks. Run Committee met this week, not sure what that is. Drivers might need to take a WCL test, but some say they don't know how to do it because they were only shown one time during training.
> 
> Glad to see GLI finally getting back into Davenport after a 2-year hiatus. GLI had discontinued the Chicago-Omaha route in December 2012 and replaced it with codeshare BTW service (aka "fake Greyhound buses"). GLI got no major equipment deliveries this year, though.


"Questionable" is for observation and assessment purposes. It means that the decision to add a section was "questionable" because it did not meet the target capacity for calling a section (around 30). It allows the capacity planners to take those results into consideration for the following week, month and year.

First session is for the 8-week summer bid, second session is for the other major yearly bid mid taking affect late Aug/early Sept which should take the company into 2016. Run committee is the meeting in each region involving shop stewards and/or senior drivers meeting with management to discuss the new bid and to recommend any changes. In mainline GLI, the feedback flows back to Driver Planning and the final comes out about a week after. Once drivers bid and jobs awarded, you then have the objection/displacement period and then final awards. The actual schedules are then released soon thereafter.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 30, 2015)

I guess we won't be seeing new Summer Timetables until mid-June, then.


----------



## railiner (May 31, 2015)

Greyhound's current procedure's for producing and posting of new timetable's sounds like it is well thought out, highly scientific, and efficient. But I cannot help yearning for the 'olden days' (the '50's and '60's). Back then, carrier's publishing in Russell's Official National Motorcoach Guide, had to submit their final proofs about two month's prior to publication date. Russell's came out monthly. Greyhound usually had general schedule changes around the first week in January, the daylight time change in April, a seasonal addition in late May, the full summer timetable in late June, the fall timetable right after Labor Day, and another for the end of daylight time in October..

There were other dates in between, duly noted in timetable reference notes. Most Greyhound affiliates and carrier's pooling with GL followed suit...

This day and age of internet means schedules can be changed and updated by the minute, so advance trip planning must be speculative....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 31, 2015)

Sent you a PM, railiner.


----------

